# Relocated Florida Angler



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Moved here a year ago from Pensacola Beach, Florida. Saw this section and got pretty excited!!!! So I am assuming that Tarpon can be targeted here, how often are you Guys seeing them?

Are they as far north as Galveston? Are you watching for rolling schools of fish? Sorry for so many questions just excited. We sight fish them back home and the idea of still chasing them here is awesome!

Any help or advice greatly appreciated


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Texas! Yes, tarpon can be found in Galveston for sure. I don't have much experience fishing for them in the Galveston area but in south Texas we target them along the beachfront and jetties/passes. Look for rolling pods, diving birds, etc. We don't typically find them on the flats like in Florida. We typically cast to rolling pods or troll the beachfront and passes. Hope that helps!


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, Yes and Yes!

I don't have a ton of info for you but i'll pass along what I can. Others will be more informative. 

Tarpon can be targeted from Sabine Pass all the way down the coast and into Mexico. Sabine pass is East of Galvez. I'll be fishing Galvez this summer and targeting poons with the buggy whip. I will be looking for rolling fish as most of the time the water clarity isn't good enough to see them in the water column. We do get good water but just not consistently. I know of exactly one spot where they move like they do in FL. This area is shallow 1-3' with access to deeper water near by. The shallow area is full of sandbars and ive seen tarpon moving through the cuts between sandbars. I just happened to be in the right place at the right time when I found that spot. 

There is a spot just south of Freeport called tarpon alley. Ive never fished it or even know where it is but from what I understand its pretty consistent in late summer.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Along the beach front from the Port Mansfield Land Cut on Padre Island all the way down to South Padre Island is another good place to find em.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Off the passes and rivers, people have found them off San Luis pass, the Brazos and Caney Creek (Sargent). Port o Connor jetties is another hot spot. I took a couple of near shore cruises last year, but didn't come across any. Juvenile fish get up in some of the bayous and rivers and I've managed to jump a couple and land one, but it's not consistent or it hasn't been for me. 

Way back in the last century up until the 1950's the Freeport area was a destination place for Tarpon. Not sure what happened, theories abound, but the fish went into a big decline. In the 1950's, My dad banked fished after school with plugs and would get multiple hook ups all the time. Seems like the fish are trying to come back. Maybe this year will be the year.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*All weather driven*

For a few years now without really cold winters we have had some overwinter juvenile fish. Not normal for this area. We also have snapper and grouper in the bays that we never had either - and mangroves sprouting down south -

You can usually find Tarpon hanging the jetties from POC south by late May in the 40-110# class, by September we start seeing 200+ 90" fish pretty regular.

I've been catching Tarpon is Texas now for 45 years, some years are better than others - we usually live bait or fresh dead mullet fish, and chum them to us , not chase them down, except when they are gulping fall rain minnows then **** -pops get better action -

Its not going to be ANYTHING like Florida, but on a good day you might put seven in the air - some days nada - the tarpon migrating south like to hang the 20-40' curve, and if you can find any significant sand ledge your odds go up -

Pass Cavallo is the best natural pass on the whole coast in the fall, especially dusk to about midnight on outgoing tides --- in Galveston you see more fish further offshore running menhaden schools - however its a time on the water game here and your learning curve will go up with a good guide your first few outings - Curtis Cash is one to pay for a day in POC area.

As far as sight casting to them yes we see rolling pods, but again nothing like Florida, we also occasionally see them busting Menhaden along with the Jacks inside Espiritu Santo Bay and SAB. They don't pattern here like you can in Florida. Its fairly rare inside the bay systems.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

AMAZING INFO!!!!! Thank you everyone for being so helpful!!! Hope to see one in he air this year... Thanks again


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

A buddy of mine threw this video together a few years back. Should give you an idea of how we do it here in Texas. We only use lures, live baiting brings too many trash fish in my opinion.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

topwatrout said:


> A buddy of mine threw this video together a few years back. Should give you an idea of how we do it here in Texas. We only use lures, live baiting brings too many trash fish in my opinion.


That maybe how you do it but I wouldn't say that's how "we" do it in Texas.

I've always and only sight casted to rolling tarpon. Or blind cast in areas where I see rolling tarpon. I troll till I see em. I don't cast till I see em first.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Haha well thats how Silverking Adventures does it. Also, they never blind casted once in that video if that's what you're implying.

If you ONLY sight cast to them you're missing a ton of opportunities.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

is it time yet?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe in the Florida Keys...


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

8weight said:


> That maybe how you do it but I wouldn't say that's how "we" do it in Texas.
> 
> I've always and only sight casted to rolling tarpon. Or blind cast in areas where I see rolling tarpon. I troll till I see em. I don't cast till I see em first.


 Still waiting for my first Tarpon after seeing this a few years back. 
What lures are go for first timer? 
Thanks..... ICM


----------

